# ¿Es el "Trading" el mejor negocio del mundo?



## D_M (30 Ene 2019)

Por supuesto tiene sus riesgos, pero ¿que negocio no tiene riesgo? Puede uno montar un negocio de venta de ropa, no vender y comerse la mercancía con patatas por no hablar de todo el dinero gastado en alquiler de local etc. Otro ejemplo, comprar un piso para alquilarlo. Dicen que la rentabilidad media de alquilar un piso es del 3,5% ¿que mierda de rentabilidad es esa considerando que la inflación es del 4% y que hay que pagar IBI, etc?, ¿que pasa si el inquilino no te paga o hay derramas, etc?, ¿que pasa si necesitas dinero rápidamente, decides vender el piso y no se vende?

Riesgos aparte, creo que es el mejor negocio del mundo por las siguentes razones:

1. Puedes comprar y vender activos desde cualquier sitio con conexión a internet y un dispositivo decente.

2. Hay miles de oportunidades y maneras de hacer trading = no necesariamente hace falta estar todo el día delante de la pantalla como mucha gente piensa.

3. Hay una amplia variedad de activos que puede uno comprar/vender (Forex, acciones, cripto, materias primas..).

4. Se puede ganar dinero tanto cuando los precios suben como cuando bajan.

5. Se está abierto al mercado de todo el mundo, con posibilidad de comprar/vender diferentes tipos de activos de diferentes sectores/industrias.

6. Mayor liquidez comparado con otros negocios.

7. Posibilidad de usar apalancamiento (ej. comprar acciones con dinero que no tienes).

8. Comparado con profesiones como medicina o ingeniería mecánica, aprender trading es menos complicado y muchisimo mas rentable.

9. No es necesario tener grandes cantidades de dinero para empezar a hacer trading (ejemplo: Acciones o cripto, uno puede empezar a hacer trading a partir de aproximadamente 20 euros).

10. Uno puede hacer trading en ratos libres mientras mantiene su trabajo.

Quizás se me olvida algún punto mas pero bueno.

Aclarar varias cosas:

A. Hablo de "trading" no de "invertir" ya que invertir es mas a largo plazo, y a largo plazo, uno se come las bajadas de precios del activo en vez de aprovecharlas para vender en corto como haría un trader y/o pasarse a otro activo que interese mas.

B. No vendo nada, solo soy un iniciado que lleva meses aprendiendo trading y cuanto mas aprendo, mas creo que es el mejor negocio del mundo. Por supuesto tiene riesgos y sé que mucha gente pierde dinero, pero por un lado los que pierden dinero suelen ser los que hacen "intradía" lo cual me parece normal ya que los precios en un día son poco predecibles además de competir con los sistemas de trading de alta frecuencia, pero "intradía" no es la única manera de hacer trading. También hay mucha gente que ha perdido dinero comprando/vendiendo pisos, fruta y otros, asi que TODO TIENE RIESGO, LA CLAVE ES FORMARSE PARA REDUCIR EL RIESGO.

Agradezco vuestras opiniones/criticas/perspectivas.


----------



## paulistano (30 Ene 2019)

El 98% de los traders fracasan en los 5 primeros años.... Los restantes sufren un estrés de cojones y solo unos privilegiados pueden conseguir la independencia financiera desde el sofá de casa.

Para mi, es como ir al casino. 

Hay gente que trabaja con algoritmos y en base a ello operan. 

Desde la barra del bar, claro. 

Lo mejor es dejarle el dinero a Ajram que ahora Le ha dado por el trading....


----------



## Mineroblanco (30 Ene 2019)

Aprender a invertir en la Bolsa no es fácil. Hay que leer los mejores libros de AT y AF que están en las librerías, entenderlos, (si una persona no tiene cultura no los va a entender), y sobre todo, tener un método de inversión. Yo creo que lo que hay que hacer es comprar acciones buenas, que no estén demasiado caras y que sean alcistas a largo plazo. 
Comprando por la mañana y vendiendo por la tarde no se puede ganar dinero. Si lo que se entiende por trading es comprar y vender cuando un buen método de especulación basado en el AT y en el AF, lo aconseja, estupendo. Pero comprar un chicharrón porque en dos días ha subido un 20%, no es recomendable (en otros dos días puede bajar lo mismo que ha subido). Algo muy importante que debe tener en cuenta el inversor es que los que controlan el mercado de acciones son los bancos y los grandes propietarios de las empresas, no los pequeños accionistas, que pintan muy poco.
Por cierto, una norma que el inversor en Bolsa debe seguir a rajatabla es no apalancarse, no endeudarse para especular. El que cree que endeudarse para especular no es ruinoso, es que no sabe nada de Bolsa.


----------



## D_M (30 Ene 2019)

paulistano dijo:


> *El 98% de los traders fracasan en los 5 primeros años*.... Los restantes sufren un estrés de cojones



Cada uno cuenta la fiesta segun le va. En mi opinión, lo suyo es dedicarle tiempo a aprender bien y antes de meter pasta, probar estrategias-sistemas que funcionen la mayor parte del tiempo.

Por cierto, lo del alto porcentaje de traders que pierde dinero son los daytraders, no necesariamente tiene uno que hacer esa modalidad de trading de la misma manera que alguien que alguien que alquila pisos, no tiene porqué calentarse la cabeza con inquilinos nuevos de Airbnb cada 2x3 y puede alquilar a un inquilino a largo plazo.


----------



## paulistano (30 Ene 2019)

y otra cosa, se requieren muchas facultades, variadas.......y una muy difícil es no tener apego a tu dinero.

Si estás palmando 3 o 4.000 euros por una mala operación, tener la sangre fría para asumir pérdidas y cerrar la posición.

y no tratar de recuperar en plan ludópata.:rolleye:


----------



## orbeo (30 Ene 2019)

Hombre para el broker es un negocio de puta madre.

Hábrete una cuenta demo y trastea diferentes activos, estrategias, plataformas, etc... durante meses (muchos), sin prisa, es una carrera de fondo.

Si llega un momento que llevas varios meses sacando un sueldo o complemento de forma regular, pues ves metiendo la puntita poco a poco en real.

Si entras en real del tirón te vas a fostiar.


----------



## McNulty (30 Ene 2019)

Para mí si, no he encontrado ningún negocio más rentable y más cómodo. Teniendo en cuenta las dos variables fundamentales de todo negocio, es decir, el tiempo y el esfuerzo. Y ni me he hecho rico ni nada de eso.

Lo malo? Que te puede destrozar psicológicamente si tienes un carácter determinado. Las malas rachas, fallos en la operativa, flash crash....eso puede desgastar bastante. 

Pero no se paga con nada, yo cuando hacía daytrading, el irte a un starbucks a las 10 de la mañana y pedirte un cafecito con el muffin correspondiente, y quedarte operando el eurodólar con tu ipad toda la mañana, mientras ves a las shortinas hablar de chorradas y poniéndote ojitos. Ganar en unos 10 minutos tus 50eurillos diarios o tu objetivo, y pirarte a hacer lo que te de la gana.

Luego está el trader flipado, que está todo el día metido en casa, con 4 pantallones, y manejando bastante capital, estos si lo hacen bien unos años, suelen retirarse antes de los 30 o 40.


----------



## Rauxa (30 Ene 2019)

McNulty dijo:


> Para mí si, no he encontrado ningún negocio más rentable y más cómodo. Teniendo en cuenta las dos variables fundamentales de todo negocio, es decir, el tiempo y el esfuerzo. Y ni me he hecho rico ni nada de eso.
> 
> Lo malo? Que te puede destrozar psicológicamente si tienes un carácter determinado. Las malas rachas, fallos en la operativa, flash crash....eso puede desgastar bastante.
> 
> ...



Me siento identificado ::

Entro a trabajar a las 10h y a las 9 me voy a tomar un cafelito con mi Ipad.
Pues este mes, de 9-10h le he sacado varios intras al mismo valor (Audax). El valor empieza cachondo, se dispara a primera hora y vendo rápido. 

% bajos, pero que van sumando.


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (30 Ene 2019)

Sin duda, los 10 hombres mas ricos del mundo son traders


----------



## MIP (30 Ene 2019)

Yo llevo 20 años en ello y no pasa un día que no aprenda dos o tres cosas nuevas. 

Es como decir que ser neurocirujano o concertista de piano es cojonudo. 

Lo será, pero todas esas disciplinas requieren de décadas de formacion, práctica, condicionamiento mental y algo de talento innato.

---------- Post added 30-ene-2019 at 23:05 ----------




pelotazo_especulativo dijo:


> Sin duda, los 10 hombres mas ricos del mundo son traders




Los 10 hombres mas ricos del mundo no los conoce nadie. Y no, no son los de la lista Forbes.


----------



## McNulty (31 Ene 2019)

MIP dijo:


> Yo llevo 20 años en ello y no pasa un día que no aprenda dos o tres cosas nuevas.
> 
> Es como decir que ser neurocirujano o concertista de piano es cojonudo.
> 
> ...



No estoy para nada de acuerdo.

Hacer trading, y aprender trading, es de lo más sencillo que hay. No digamos chorradas para autodignificar una actividad que es puramente especulativa.

Ser neurocirujano o buen pianista requiere muchísimo esfuerzo y disciplina. No tiene nada que ver.

En 5 años como máximo, y estudiando cada día, aprendes todo del trading. El problema es que el trading no es una profesión (salvo los traders institucionales) es solo una actividad. Se aprende haciendo trading realmente.


----------



## CesareLombroso (31 Ene 2019)

pensaba comotu y me gaste 40 pavos en un libro de Stan Weinstein que te vendo, es cierto.


----------



## Ankou (31 Ene 2019)

Ser judio te da +10 en trading.


----------



## CesareLombroso (31 Ene 2019)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> pensaba comotu y me gaste 40 pavos en un libro de Stan Weinstein que te vendo, es cierto.





EstoDeberiaSerMiNick dijo:


> Ser judio te da +10 en trading.



Por eso vendo el libro, aprendi que es todo un cuento paara tangar a los gentiles.


----------



## chicosinmas (31 Ene 2019)

Rauxa dijo:


> Me siento identificado ::
> 
> Entro a trabajar a las 10h y a las 9 me voy a tomar un cafelito con mi Ipad.
> Pues este mes, de 9-10h le he sacado varios intras al mismo valor (Audax). El valor empieza cachondo, se dispara a primera hora y vendo rápido.
> ...



Así es.
Gano al mes 4 veces más haciendo trading que lo que gano en mi trabajo. Pero el estrés es enorme, tanto que me estoy planteando dejar los cortos y pasarme a medio plazo y liarme a stops; pero luego pienso en las bajadas que me comería y al final no sé.

De todas formas, pienso que el análisis fundamental nunca lo podemos abandonar, y si voy a tener que estar pendiente de las noticias, igualmente voy a seguir enganchado. Siendo así, no le veo sentido dejar el trading, al menos en mi caso.


----------



## marg4754 (31 Ene 2019)

chicosinmas dijo:


> Así es.
> 
> Gano al mes 4 veces más haciendo trading que lo que gano en mi trabajo. Pero el estrés es enorme, tanto que me estoy planteando dejar los cortos y pasarme a medio plazo y liarme a stops; pero luego pienso en las bajadas que me comería y al final no sé.
> 
> ...





Aún así, habláis de una actividad altamente especulativa, y como tal sujeta a elevada incertidumbre, como una profesión, sin que medien conocimientos formales...

Dais por hechos ingresos recurrentes y constantes .. con muy poco capital en juego .. al nivel de expertos con muchos años de experiencia y machine learning 

No sé, no parece realista 

Tengo amigos que juegan con unos pocos miles que les sobran, y pasan un buen rato.


----------



## paketazo (31 Ene 2019)

Viví varios años operando mercados, ya hace más de una década...no había tanta herramienta, pero era más intuitivo, y se podían sacar mejores patrones que hoy en día para operar.

No se lo recomiendo a nadie, sobre todo si lo quiere convertir en su medio de vida, ya que 10 operaciones buenas se las come una mala, y si usamos stops ajustados perderemos en el 80% de las veces por saltyar ese stop.

Mi consejo... meted 1000€ que vayáis a dedicar a esto, y trabajad con miniibex un tiempo. Si al cabo de unas semanas tenéis más que esos 1000€ y habéis realizado al menos una veintena de operaciones es que vuestra estrategia puede funcionar.

Si perdéis esos 1000€ poco a poco, dadlo por bueno, ya que habréis aprendido formación práctica al respecto del tema.

Con 1000€ en miniibex, se puede sacar un pellizco mensual operando con criterio, y sobre todo con estrategia, y arriesgamos solo eso...1000€ o menos...según las garantías del broker.

Ahora bien, el que empiece ya a decir que para ser mejor o ganar más hace falta mucha pasta...a ese le diría que no, que se frene y sea consciente que la estadística dice que lo perderá todo o casi todo en poco tiempo...ir contra la estadística suele ser la primera lección que se aprende al operar...con esa bien aprendida, ya se puede ganar mucho.

Un saludo, y sabed que es imposible ganar siempre para un ciudadano de a pie.


----------



## Rauxa (31 Ene 2019)

chicosinmas dijo:


> Así es.
> Gano al mes 4 veces más haciendo trading que lo que gano en mi trabajo. Pero el estrés es enorme, tanto que me estoy planteando dejar los cortos y pasarme a medio plazo y liarme a stops; pero luego pienso en las bajadas que me comería y al final no sé.
> 
> De todas formas, pienso que el análisis fundamental nunca lo podemos abandonar, y si voy a tener que estar pendiente de las noticias, igualmente voy a seguir enganchado. Siendo así, no le veo sentido dejar el trading, al menos en mi caso.



Si, hay veces que se nota ese estrés.
Pero cada caso es distinto.
Yo tengo mi trabajo (flexible) y vivo de lo que gano con él.

La Bolsa es un plus.

Qué me pasa?
Te puedes pasar como este mes, que he hecho 5 compra ventas con Audax, ganando lo mismo que todo el año pasado. O sea, mucho dinero y pendiente de cuando salir, cuando recorta un poco y volver a entrar...

Pero lógicamente hay un día que compras y te tiras un mes con pérdidas y ahí estás esperando. 
Pues eso, ese mes uno está más tranquilo. Va mirando de reojo la cotización y cuando pegue un arreón, fuera.

Ayer mismo volví a entrar en Audax a 2'70. Perdía un 1% y ahora creo que estoy verde. Pero obviamente estoy pendiente de ella. Si se calienta un 5%, me voy corriendo.

Obviamente no todo el mundo está hecho para este tipo de inversiones y cada cual tiene que valorar pros y contras.

---------- Post added 31-ene-2019 at 12:59 ----------




marg4754 dijo:


> Aún así, habláis de una actividad altamente especulativa, y como tal sujeta a elevada incertidumbre, como una profesión, sin que medien conocimientos formales...
> 
> Dais por hechos ingresos recurrentes y constantes .. con muy poco capital en juego .. al nivel de expertos con muchos años de experiencia y machine learning
> 
> ...



1- Es especulación o inversión según. Yo tengo Solarias de hace 5 años, pq creo en el sector y en la empresa. Las estoy multiplicando por 5. Eso es inversión.
Que BBVA hoy caiga un 5% (sin ninguna razón aparente) y tu compres esperando un rebote del 2% para hoy mismo, eso es especulación pura.

2-Especulación, no hay conocimientos formales... Las empresas que cotizan en Bolsa, venden productos, tienen trabajadores, compran otras empresas, algunas hacen EREs, amplian mercados, fabrican más productos nuevos, amplian plantillas, plantas, se van a vender a otros países...
En función de eso las cotizaciones suben y bajan. 
Si Solaria generaba 9 millones al año y ahora genera 75 es pq está creciendo, vende mas.... Y eso la cotización lo termina reflejando un día u otro. 
Obviamente luego hay otras cosas que no tienen que ver con la empresa en sí, que pueden hacer bajar la acción, pero a medio y largo plazo, si la empresa y el sector son buenos, el valor va para arriba.
Aquí no se trata de cerrar los ojos y apuntar a cualquier empresa para invertir.

3-Ingresos recurrentes y estables? Mi caso: en los últimos 4 meses del año gané 0. También perdí 0, pq no vendí nada (porque estaba perdiendo).
Enero de 2019: he ganado (vendido), por un valor de 15k.

Si vas perdiendo no vendas.
Si vas ganando, vete saliendo con pequeños picos.
Eso es lo que hago.


----------



## Rcn7 (2 Feb 2019)

Rauxa dijo:


> Si, hay veces que se nota ese estrés.
> Pero cada caso es distinto.
> Yo tengo mi trabajo (flexible) y vivo de lo que gano con él.
> 
> ...



Pedazo de chiste... tu no vendes cuando pierdes y siempre acaba subiendo, no? Será que eres adivino!!

15k en un mes? o juegas con mucha pasta o juegas con chicharros. No me cuadran ni las historias que cuentas ni las rentabilidades que obtienes.

Si inviertes en empresas como audax, más bien me parece que inviertes en chicharros... en ese caso, lo más probable es que acabes enganchado con eso de "si pierdes no vendas".

Eres un vendehumos del carajo, lo siento, huele a leguas! :fiufiu:

Espero que la gente no se vea muy influida por tus comentarios...


----------



## ex pepito feliz (2 Feb 2019)

Disciplina + paciencia + saber donde metes tu dinero( esto sin duda es lo mas importante por si te quedas pillado una temporada)
, y saber cuando entrar y cuando salir , obv.

en intradia, importantisimo controlar los rangos que se mueven en ese momento + volumen para tomar una decision u otra.


a Medio o largo plazo.

entrada despues de tremenda correccion, a niveles practicamente del valor contable de la empresa en algunos casos...
( ejemplo Audax pre fusion) Solaria ( octubre) o Biosearch ( octubre tambien)

con estos valores, estos fundamentales / potencial de crecimiento y estos precios de entrada. hay que ser muy muy pero que muy subnormal 
para no sacar minimo un rendimiento de 100% en minimo dos de las tres nombradas.

en este 2018 mis plusvalias me darian para vivir como un puto rey 5 añitos sin tener que calentarme la cabeza.

de hecho ya lo dije varias veces. como se me crucen los cables. a tomar por culo mi negocio y a vivir que son dos dias.
en este enero 2019, ya saqué para estar todo el año tocandome los cojones , o parte del año.

resumen.

no hay que estar todo el dia pegado a la pantalla ( a no ser que te guste mucho este mundillo y no lo puedas evitar, como es mi caso xD)

pero realmente para vivir de esto teniendo los conocimientos adecuados, con tres operaciones de compra, y tres de venta al año sobra.


----------



## Rauxa (2 Feb 2019)

Rcn7 dijo:


> Pedazo de chiste... tu no vendes cuando pierdes y siempre acaba subiendo, no? Será que eres adivino!!
> 
> 15k en un mes? o juegas con mucha pasta o juegas con chicharros. No me cuadran ni las historias que cuentas ni las rentabilidades que obtienes.
> 
> ...



He ido cantando mi operativa en el hilo de Audax y Amper. Pero se nota que no te dedicas a esto ni has invertido nunca en renta variable.

Normalmente compro blue chips que son muy poco volátiles para ir sacando pequeños %. Y de vez en cuando me voy a algun chicharro que se calienta rápido y por tanto te puedes quedar pillado.
En mi caso voy con unas 3 carteras de 20-30k.
Y en una de ellas esoy pillado. Amper a un precio de 0,32. Desde hace 1 año y medio. Ahora van a 0,29. Pues cuando esté en plus, me saldré. Mientras, no vendo.
Así que ya ves que de vez en cuando uno se queda pillado. En Audax el año pasado me enganché 2 meses. Hasta que en dos sesiones subió más de un 20% y me salí con buenos beneficios
Se trata de tener paciencia y estudiar bien la empresa y su sector.


Te canto mi operativa este mes en Audax. Y tu mismo agarras la calculadora miras el % de plus en cada operación. Lo hice con una cartera de 30k.

Precio de compra - Precio de venta

1'65 (se compraron en la parte final de 2018) - 2 (primeros día de enero)
2,13 - 2,22
2,27 - 2,39
2,21 - 2,27
2,22 - 2,26
2,36 - 2,81

Y por último este jueves volví a entrar a un precio de 2,7. Ahora cotizan a 2,69.

Todo esto en el mes de enero. Con una cartera de unos 30k.
Calcula por ejemplo en la primera operativa cuando acciones pude comprar a un precio de 1,65 (con 30k euros) y que % de beneficio le saqué en tanto que me las vendí a 2 euros.

En el hilo de Audax y Fersa, comos unos cuantos que vamos cantando nuestras salidas y entradas. 

Yo mismo ahora te acabo de decir que volví a entrar el jueves a un precio de 2,70. Tranquilo que te aviso cuando venda.


----------



## ex pepito feliz (2 Feb 2019)

Rcn7 dijo:


> Pedazo de chiste... tu no vendes cuando pierdes y siempre acaba subiendo, no? Será que eres adivino!!
> 
> 15k en un mes? o juegas con mucha pasta o juegas con chicharros. No me cuadran ni las historias que cuentas ni las rentabilidades que obtienes.
> 
> ...



Compañero... te voy a decir algo muy muy interesante, y espero que con el tiempo TU tambien te puedas aprovechar...

Audax chicharro? Solaria chicharro? Biosearch chicharro??

claro que si. son chicharros. y hasta hace no mucho eran empresas relativamente pequeñas, con muy poco free-float 

pero... se te escapa un pequeño detalle. estas empresas renovables y Biotecnologicas son como un puto virus muy contagioso e imposible de frenar.
en pocos años dominaran el mundo.

lo que ahora son empresas en crecimiento. empresas medianas ( Solaria y Audax ya no son tan pequeñas) en unos años seran multinacionales.
seran empresas referencia en su sector,y sin limite de crecimiento. 

es una plaga que se extiende y se extiende sin remedio. hace unos años los retrasados que nos
gobernaban la frenaron porque en ese momento podian.

AHORA NO. ya esta todo escrito y no hay nada ni nadie que pueda frenar el vendaval.

el que tenga vision de futuro, sencillamente se va a forrar a corto, medio y largo plazo.


por otro lado, tu contestacion al forero Rauxa deja mucho que desear.

por un lado no entiendes como Rauxa al ir perdiendo en un valor X , al final acaba saliendo con plusvalias teniendo paciencia.

por que?? pues muy sencillo. por que en estos valores Amper,Solaria,Audax SI se puede hacer.

es lo bueno de estas empresas con tal potencial de crecimiento y grandes fundamentales, que SI lo puedes hacer.

si tu estas en DIA. Duro ferguera, Abengoa.... y demas mierdas. es comprensible e incluso normal que todo esto se suene a chino.


----------



## unvistazo.com (2 Feb 2019)

El trading es una estafa legal promocionada por brokers para quedarse tu dinero via comisiones. 

Hace falta un capital de unos 500 mil euros, con un objetivo de ganar un 10% anual.

vamos que son patrañas... una persona desde casa tiene las mismas posibilidades de ganar que un persona en el poker online, vivir del poker online solo es posible a muy poca gente, lo mismo que el trading, hay que tener un nivel de abstracción suficiente para ganar que la gente normal no la tiene.


----------



## Rauxa (2 Feb 2019)

unvistazo.com dijo:


> El trading es una estafa legal promocionada por brokers para quedarse tu dinero via comisiones.
> 
> Hace falta un capital de unos 500 mil euros, con un objetivo de ganar un 10% anual.
> 
> vamos que son patrañas... una persona desde casa tiene las mismas posibilidades de ganar que un persona en el poker online, vivir del poker online solo es posible a muy poca gente, lo mismo que el trading, hay que tener un nivel de abstracción suficiente para ganar que la gente normal no la tiene.



No es una estafa. Tu compras unas acciones. Y estas suben o bajan. No hay más.

Y para ganar un 10% da igual que vayas con 200 euros o con 20000. El % lo ganas igualmente....

Si tú el día 2 de enero metes 10k en Audax, ahora podrías vender ganando el doble. Estarías ganando el 100%. En 1 mes.
Y el que metas 1000, 10.000 o 100.000 ya depende de tu poder adquisitivo.


----------



## unvistazo.com (2 Feb 2019)

Rauxa dijo:


> No es una estafa. Tu compras unas acciones. Y estas suben o bajan. No hay más.
> 
> Y para ganar un 10% da igual que vayas con 200 euros o con 20000. El % lo ganas igualmente....
> 
> ...



Igual que Audax ha subido mucho es lo mismo que el bitcoin cuando subió a 20 mil dolares, es cuestión que audax explote... yo saldría pitando. Eso no es trading eso es suerte, lo mismo que si invierto 1000 euros y doble el dinero con loteria.

---------- Post added 02-feb-2019 at 19:04 ----------




McNulty dijo:


> No estoy para nada de acuerdo.
> 
> Hacer trading, y aprender trading, es de lo más sencillo que hay. No digamos chorradas para autodignificar una actividad que es puramente especulativa.
> 
> ...



Otra chorrada, vamos....

El trading es como llevar un coche, puedes aprender a llevar un coche de un lado a otro, pero de ahí a que te paguen como si fueras un piloto profesional es lo mismo que ser un trader profesional

Lo demás son trader aficionados lo mismo que un ciclista aficionado o un futbolista.


----------



## Rauxa (2 Feb 2019)

unvistazo.com dijo:


> Igual que Audax ha subido mucho es lo mismo que el bitcoin cuando subió a 20 mil dolares, es cuestión que audax explote... yo saldría pitando. Eso no es trading eso es suerte, lo mismo que si invierto 1000 euros y doble el dinero con loteria.
> 
> ---------- Post added 02-feb-2019 at 19:04 ----------
> 
> ...



No son comparables una empresa con una criptomoneda...
Audax vende un producto, tiene unos trabajadores, se fusionó, vende en varios países, factura el triple de hace un tiempo...

Si hay una empresa que por ejemplo tiene 10 trabajadores y factura 1M y resulta que el año siguiente se expande, tiene 50 trabajadores y factura 3M, tu huyes corriendo?
Hubieras invertido cuando facturaba solo 1?
Y si resulta que se fusiona con una empresa más grande para poder facturar ya 50M?

Porqué pasó de 0,40 a 4 su cotización?
Por Solaria pasó de 0,27 a casi 7?

Eran empresas muy pequeñas y ahora son más grandes y saneadas y sin problema y en un sector que va a más.

Como comparas eso con Bitcoños????

En qué inviertes tu?


----------



## unvistazo.com (2 Feb 2019)

Audax es una burbuja, tiene un PER de 40 con eso lo digo todo, ja,ja... el precio del pool ya esta a 50 euros, en lugar de 75 y el pool se va a hundir a medida que más plantas solares se instalen...


----------



## Rauxa (2 Feb 2019)

unvistazo.com dijo:


> Audax es una burbuja, tiene un PER de 40 con eso lo digo todo, ja,ja... el precio del pool ya esta a 50 euros, en lugar de 75 y el pool se va a hundir a medida que más plantas solares se instalen...



Son criterios. La cotización depende de muchas variables.
Mira lo que ha pasado tb con Solaria, Solarpack y otras empresas que tienen intereses con las renovables.

Verás en un tiempo


----------



## marg4754 (2 Feb 2019)

unvistazo.com dijo:


> Audax es una burbuja, tiene un PER de 40 con eso lo digo todo, ja,ja... el precio del pool ya esta a 50 euros, en lugar de 75 y el pool se va a hundir a medida que más plantas solares se instalen...





Puede serlo o no, pero si actividad fundamental es la comercialización, no la generación.

El pool irá bajando seguramente, pero también el precio de los proyectos..

Lo que de verdad acojona son los ratios facturación-ebitda de la actividad de comercialización .. Mueven muchísima pasta para cajas exiguas 

Como se equivoquen se la pegan 

Respecto a la generación, si van con cuidado, creciendo de forma ordenada con buenos proyectos, y se cubren del riesgo de precio, podrían tener rentabilidades similares a las actividades reguladas del negocio, como la distribución

No es mala cosa


----------



## Rauxa (2 Feb 2019)

marg4754 dijo:


> Puede serlo o no, pero si actividad fundamental es la comercialización, no la generación.
> 
> El pool irá bajando seguramente, pero también el precio de los proyectos..
> 
> ...



Ademas, seguro que hay más absorciones, fusiones, compras, OPAs... el sector sólo se está empezando a mover.
Obviamente cuando haya más actores la cosa se repartirá, pero a día de hoy, los que están en danza se lo están llevando crudo.


----------



## ex pepito feliz (2 Feb 2019)

Rauxa dijo:


> No son comparables una empresa con una criptomoneda...
> Audax vende un producto, tiene unos trabajadores, se fusionó, vende en varios países, factura el triple de hace un tiempo...
> 
> Si hay una empresa que por ejemplo tiene 10 trabajadores y factura 1M y resulta que el año siguiente se expande, tiene 50 trabajadores y factura 3M, tu huyes corriendo?
> ...



Ni puto caso al troll este.

Decir que las energias renovables son una burbuja a punto de explotar, es realmente no tener ni puta idea de como funciona 
y funcionará el mundo en los proximos 30 años.

lo mas parecido que tuvieron las renovables ( EN ESPAÑA) a una burbuja, fue cuando los politicos de mierda de turno se cargaron 
todos los proyectos, quitando las subvenciones y reventando a muchas familias todos sus ahorros, despues de prometer la transicion
ofreciendo prestamos millonarios para entrar en el proyecto.


ahora es muy muy muy muy distinto. 
ahora todo el puto planeta esta muy concienciado con la transicion energetica.
ya da igual el gobierno que nos toque. ya esta todo pactado y firmado.
España tiene que generar por cojones X cantidad de MW al año. los cuales el gobierno suministrará los huertos solares mediante subastas.

estas empresas solo pueden hacer una cosa. crecer cada vez mas y mas. sin burbujas. tantos MW instalados y generando tienes, tanto vales.

osea que o bien eres un tonto del culo, y dices chorradas por hacerte el graciosillo, o vives en otro planeta.


----------



## unvistazo.com (2 Feb 2019)

PER de 40 y precio del pool a la baja... es una burbuja total, aqui solo ganan los brokers y los que venden las acciones... el que compra paga el PATO.


----------



## ex pepito feliz (2 Feb 2019)

unvistazo.com dijo:


> PER de 40 y precio del pool a la baja... es una burbuja total, aqui solo ganan los brokers *y los que venden las acciones*... el que compra paga el PATO.



Para vender antes tienes que comprar :XX::XX:


----------



## unvistazo.com (2 Feb 2019)

si pero igual las tenías hace 3 años y has multiplicado por 4....


----------



## ardidas_esp (3 Feb 2019)

y que plataforma recomendais? yo uso plus500 que ya se que es mala, pero me parece simple obviamente se forran en diferencias "mantenimientos nocturnos" y la coña que para visualizarlo me va mejor en bolsamania, pero vamos, son clones
para un capital pequeñito de 1000 € y usados a lo loco en day, cual es bueno?


----------



## Albanito (12 Ene 2022)

ex pepito feliz dijo:


> Disciplina + paciencia + saber donde metes tu dinero( esto sin duda es lo mas importante por si te quedas pillado una temporada)
> , y saber cuando entrar y cuando salir , obv.
> 
> en intradia, importantisimo controlar los rangos que se mueven en ese momento + volumen para tomar una decision u otra.
> ...



Libros para iniciarse en trading? En este mundillo hay mucho vendehumo y uno no sabe por donde tirar


----------



## Davistt (12 Ene 2022)

Lo mejor para conocer el trading es empezar desde el principio:
1. Empaparte sobre como funciona el mundo el realidad y como funciona el dinero
2. Echar horas investigando y buscando fuentes fiables sobre noticias económicas y mundiales en general, que hablen de todo lo que tenga que ver con dinero. En los libros más básicos que todo el mundo conoce hay información para dar y regalar. Otra cosa es que te apetezca leerlo.
3. Una vez tengas una cierta cultura financiera, y sepas donde leer la información, ya puedes pasar a aprender lo técnico. Investigar sobre lo básico del mundo de la inversión: los brokers, los tipos de activos donde puedes invertir, como puedes analizar una empresa.... Y ya estarás capacitado para poder empezar a meter tu dinero en algún fondo, comprar acciones o cosas así, sin mucho análsis pero toquiteando las plataformas de inversión.
4. Cuando ya estás metido en el mundillo, y sabes todo lo anterior, puedes pasar a la acción, y verte tutoriales y vídeos sobre como se analiza un gráfico. Y lo mejor es que lo acompañes de libros específicos de análisis técnico. Hay formación a raudales de manera gratuita en internet, solo hay que saber econtrar la información correcta y no sobresaturarte. Yo no estoy ni a favor ni en contra de los vendehumos de los cursos de trading. Creo que algo se puede aprender en esos cursos, y es a utilizar alguna plataforma de trading y a entender lo básico del análsis técnico. Otra cosa no te van a enseñar, porque en un curso de 10 módulos no pueden pretender enseñarte lo que se aprende en años y años de experiencia. 
5. Cuando ya has aprendido a analizar gráficos, y seguramente después de haber perdido dinero, solo queda seguir intentándolo. La experiencia es lo esencial en este mundo. Y aprender de los errores es mejor que cualquier curso de 1000€.


----------



## Catártico (12 Ene 2022)

Albanito dijo:


> Libros para iniciarse en trading? En este mundillo hay mucho vendehumo y uno no sabe por donde tirar



La verdad es que nunca he metido un céntimo en bolsa y desconozco cómo pueden ganar dinero los que se hacen llamar traders (además de vendiendo cursos) 

Aún así, si pudiera aconsejarte algo es que huyas del "análisis técnico"

El valor de cualquier bien del mercado es condicionado por su demanda, no por su precio histórico. Hay otros factores como el volumen que SÍ están relacionados; créeme, huye del análisis técnico, el "chartismo" y los "indicadores"


----------



## Despotricador (12 Ene 2022)

Para los que ganan si.

Pero son muy muy pocos. Es para gente muy avispada y con nervios de acero.


----------



## orbeo (12 Ene 2022)

Para el broker sí.


----------



## Zoeric (12 Ene 2022)

Mi broker aprueba este hilo


----------



## MIP (12 Ene 2022)

Es bueno en el sentido de que no tienes que aguantar clientes o proveedores, y te da la libertad que quieras. 

Pero lógicamente solo unos pocos viven bien de ello.


----------



## Don Bigote (12 Ene 2022)

Para los que dicen que el mejor parado es el broker..... Hay muchos brokers sin comisiones. La pasta la ganan de otras formas.


----------



## Despotricador (13 Ene 2022)

La vida es un juego de suma cero.


----------



## Camilo José Cela (13 Ene 2022)

El treidin es una estafa para paletillos de poca cultura que se flipan con el mundillo de la bolsa, gráficas, estoplos, y toda esa parafernalia que tanto deslumbra a impacientes y gente con mentalidad cortoplacista. Hasta que no terminan sin un puto duro no escarmientan. Como se han hecho las grandes fortunas es a largo plazo y con paciencia, algo que se antoja tedioso pero si se empieza pronto la magia del interés compuesto obra maravillas.


----------



## Perfumerias Paco (13 Ene 2022)

Sobre todo para el broker. Mi primera experiencia con el trading fué mierdera, no en el sentido de pérdida, sino que hacer daytrading desgasta mucho. Solía tener estrés y pesadillas de bancarrota. Soy más de inversiones a medio/largo plazo.


----------



## Larata (13 Ene 2022)

D_M dijo:


> 7. Posibilidad de usar apalancamiento (ej. comprar acciones con dinero que no tienes).



El mejor negocio del mundo oiga. Solo falta que nos vendas un curso de inversión.


----------



## Fukuoka San (13 Ene 2022)

D_M dijo:


> Por supuesto tiene sus riesgos, pero ¿que negocio no tiene riesgo? Puede uno montar un negocio de venta de ropa, no vender y comerse la mercancía con patatas por no hablar de todo el dinero gastado en alquiler de local etc. Otro ejemplo, comprar un piso para alquilarlo. Dicen que la rentabilidad media de alquilar un piso es del 3,5% ¿que mierda de rentabilidad es esa considerando que la inflación es del 4% y que hay que pagar IBI, etc?, ¿que pasa si el inquilino no te paga o hay derramas, etc?, ¿que pasa si necesitas dinero rápidamente, decides vender el piso y no se vende?
> 
> Riesgos aparte, creo que es el mejor negocio del mundo por las siguentes razones:
> 
> ...



Es mejor negocio conducir un fórmula 1 sin haber subido nunca a un coche.


----------



## gush (13 Ene 2022)

IC Markets es una plataforma regulada, aprobada por WikiFx, con una excelente valoración. Esto demuestra que WikiFx nos ayuda a obtener buenas referencias a la hora de invertir en un broker. IQ Option Opiniones | Broker de forex para invertir-España-WikiFX


----------



## Zbigniew (14 Ene 2022)

En la fiebre del oro los que ganaban eran los que vendían palas y por supuesto las putas de Fairbanks.


----------



## rayban00 (14 Ene 2022)

No se si es el mejor negocio del mundo, pero puedes sacarte un sobresueldo del que depende únicamente de tu cerebro, de tu análisis. Si además, operas en el mundo cripto no pagas impuestos.

Solo diré que la estafa gorda es meterse en el trading de futuros. Eso es perder tu dinero. Pero hay otras formas.


----------



## TradingMetales (14 Ene 2022)

gush dijo:


> IC Markets es una plataforma regulada, aprobada por WikiFx, con una excelente valoración. Esto demuestra que WikiFx nos ayuda a obtener buenas referencias a la hora de invertir en un broker. IQ Option Opiniones | Broker de forex para invertir-España-WikiFX



Buen Spam.




FX Blue - Statement for haroldmandragora



El trading sí es el mejor negocio del mundo, si se sabe usar.


----------



## mol (14 Ene 2022)

En Internet y YouTube se puede ver a millonarios y su negocio es trading.


----------



## Mas314 (10 Sep 2022)

Claramente, un broker para hacer trading con CFD de índices, materias primas, forex, cripto, etc: XTB
Plataforma muy intuitiva. El ticker de la orden compra venta muy didáctico con margen, stop, take profit, etc.


----------



## Mission (10 Sep 2022)

El trading es la mejor forma de arruinarse porque aparte de conocimientos hay que tener mente de acero cuando una operación va en contra y esto último lo aguanta menos de un 5% que son los que no pierden generalmente. El que no lo crea que pruebe, pero no en demo, en real.


----------



## Scire (10 Sep 2022)

Si tienes amigitos en las altas esferas, que saben de antemano lo que va a suceder en los mercados, desde luego que es el mejor negocio del mundo. Es como saber los números acertados de la loteria antes de comprar el boleto.

Para la gente de a pie, es como jugar a la ruleta.

Sí, que la información privilegiada está prohibidísima y tal, pero es imposible de controlar. Si Fulano del banco central dice en el café, en intimidad, a su compiyogui que, en su siguiente informe, dirá que piensa subir los tipos más de lo esperado, eso no hay manera de detectarlo.


----------



## oso_perez (10 Sep 2022)

El mejor negocio del mundo lo tienen los Estados. Consiste en fabricar billetes.


----------



## Ciclosano (10 Sep 2022)

Te destruye mentalmente, y te lo dice alguien que ha tenido cierto éxito...


----------



## Spoiler (10 Sep 2022)

Jesse Livermore, quizá el más grande de todos los traders y especuladores, una vez dijo:

*"El dinero se hace quedándose sentado, que no haciendo operaciones".*

No fue capaz de aplicarse su propia teoría (quizá por ludopatía) y acabó arruinado por una operación con futuros. Después se suicidó...

De él me quedo con la frase que he comentado. A mí como mejor me ha ido no es a corto, sino a medio o largo plazo: quedándote sentado sobre mis acciones hasta que adquieren cierta cotización y las vendo con buenas plusvalías...


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (10 Sep 2022)

D_M dijo:


> Por supuesto tiene sus riesgos, pero ¿que negocio no tiene riesgo? Puede uno montar un negocio de venta de ropa, no vender y comerse la mercancía con patatas por no hablar de todo el dinero gastado en alquiler de local etc. Otro ejemplo, comprar un piso para alquilarlo. Dicen que la rentabilidad media de alquilar un piso es del 3,5% ¿que mierda de rentabilidad es esa considerando que la inflación es del 4% y que hay que pagar IBI, etc?, ¿que pasa si el inquilino no te paga o hay derramas, etc?, ¿que pasa si necesitas dinero rápidamente, decides vender el piso y no se vende?
> 
> Riesgos aparte, creo que es el mejor negocio del mundo por las siguentes razones:
> 
> ...



Cambiemos "trading" por "apuestas" y...¡oh curiosidad! Es IDENTICO. Cualquiera diría que son la misma cosa


----------



## Jeffrey Lebowski (10 Sep 2022)

Ha dicho alguien que el trading no es un negocio? Imagino que el Op no ha tenido un negocio en su vida.


----------



## Tufo a Pies (10 Sep 2022)

Yo hago trading desde hace 5 años, pero tomándomelo enserio 3 años.

La realidad es que en el trading el 95% va a perder en 1-6 años y algunos en las primeras 3 semanas reventarán la cuenta o la dejarán en rojo vivo.
Es probable que lleves 8 meses comprando bitcoins y al ver algo de dinero sientas una explosión de dopaminas y te creas dios, dentro de 6 años hablamos y me enseñas el track record, a ver si ganas dinero o no.

En el trading tienes que ser un psicópata, un monje y tener nervios de acero, la mayoría pierde por las emociones y porque no están formados, realmente crear un plan de trading ganador es fácil pero las emociones, la impulsividad etc te jugarán mala pasada. No es sano estar 3 horas al día mirando la pantalla esperando la oportunidad.

No confundir *trading* con *invertir*, son cosas diferentes.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (10 Sep 2022)

Jessy Livemore acabó con un tiro en la cabeza dado por si mismo y arruinado.

Ben Graham es el "padre" de Buffett, y tiene un libro que esta en la sobremesa de cualquier inversor serio.


----------



## qbit (11 Sep 2022)

Hay traders que se han forrado y han hecho libros sobre ellos:

Jack D. Schwager - Stock Market Wizards
Jack D. Schwager - Market Wizards
Jack D. Schwager - Unknown Market Wizards


----------



## Klapaucius (11 Sep 2022)

No. Se gana más dejando el dinero quietecito y holdeando.


----------



## nief (12 Sep 2022)

paulistano dijo:


> El 98% de los traders fracasan en los 5 primeros años.... Los restantes sufren un estrés de cojones y solo unos privilegiados pueden conseguir la independencia financiera desde el sofá de casa.
> 
> Para mi, es como ir al casino.
> 
> ...




Es que no lo entendiste bien


Es un negocio para la plataforma


----------



## Fornicious Jr (12 Sep 2022)

No, el mejor es, vender cursos de trading


----------



## alba3 (22 Sep 2022)

Aclaración respecto al *stop loss en CFD.*

¿Puede saltar el stop loss aunque el precio del activo no haya llegado a tocarlo? Si.

En CFD el ticker de la orden compra venta se puede poner el *stop loss*.

Pero si por ejemplo se utiliza en la orden un margen próximo al patrimonio, el stop loss se ejecutará cuando el nivel de margen baja del 50% (se comienzan a cerrar las posiciones más perdedoras hasta que se recupera al menos más del 50%. de nivel de margen) aunque el stop loss insertado en el ticker de la orden NO haya saltado (debido a que el precio del activo no ha ejecutado ese stop loss).

Es decir, al enviar una orden compra venta de trading con CFD hay que tener en cuenta dos stop loss:

Stop loss del ticker;
Stop loss del "nivel de margen".

Nivel de margen = Patrimonio / margen


----------



## Mas314 (22 Sep 2022)

El stop loss en el “nivel de margen” está por seguridad. Para que el trader “no vuele” su cuenta. En algunos broker se puede configurar.

En XTB por defecto, el stop loss del “nivel de margen” es si baja del 50% el “nivel de margen”.

Por ejemplo, si el patrimonio = 1.000€, y utilizas un margen =1.000€ (efectivo para invertir) en una orden de compra CFD. Luego, cuando el “nivel de margen” < 50% (patrimonio < 500€) entonces salta el stop loss del “nivel de margen” y se vende ese CFD a precio de mercado. Dejando el patrimonio < 500€ (debido a la venta a precio de mercado)

Nivel de margen (%) = Patrimonio total / margen (efectivo invertido)


----------

